# E.N. Publishing at GenCon 09?



## bh2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Will EN Publishing be present at GenCon w/ goodies to purchase? Or is there a vendor there who'll be hocking their wares?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm afraid not.  I live on the wrong continent!


----------



## bh2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Ahh, yeah that could be a problem, lol.


----------

